# Wee and poo......



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

or... sites that have motor home service points where black tanks can be emptyed.

Sorry, couldn't resist  

Now I know we've an RV but RV's arn't the only MHs to have black tanks so even though we're coming up to two years with Dodge this last holiday is the first time this issue has presented, mainly because one site we use had full facilities and the rest we wern't at long enough to find out, weekend trips etc etc. As we explore more I can see this being a pain.
So, apart from ringing ahead is there a definitive list anywhere, I have looked but unless I'm daft (no coments from the back thank you) I can't see any specifics in 'our' campsite listings?

Now I know some of the RVers out there will yell masarator but some of the recent posts (UK-RV?) have me a little concerned, needless to say, with the what ifs 8O ?

As an aside to the masarator, eddievanbits tot tank story, apart from having me in greater hysterics (sorry Eddie), left me unsure of that idea too.

I suppose another way to put this is could something be added to the MHF sites listing or just suggestions from forum members of sites they are aware of that can accomodate, perticularly in the Lake District in the first instance as it's one of our favorite destinations. We've used the Fallbarrow site twice now and we know the can accomodate but any more?

Si.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Simon

Unfortunately, there isn't (to my knowledge) anywhere which gives enough info for RVs.

The Big Pitch Guide is great for identifying "potential" campgrounds - but even then you have to phone ahead and triple-check everything twice over.

(when you read this Dick, is there any chance of getting things like electric amps, RV pitch distance to water tap, grey waste and sewer point added to BPG?)

Despite our initial "issues" with our macerator I would still suggest getting one (if you can get a cheapy). But, just because you have it you still need to think about how your hose is actually getting from RV to sewer point.

The pitch we're on now for instance is around 100ft from the sewer point. The macerator should do that distance but it has to cross in front of 8 other pitches and across a road - not good if people want to drive in/out whilst you're dumping.

With that in mind, we have just purchased some manhole cover keys (£6 from www.toolstation.com) and simply lift a manhole cover on the site and use our 3" hose to dump and nearby tap to flush-thru.

It gives us a chance to mow the grass under our RV overhang every two weeks or so too.

Paul


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheers, got manhole keys I just don't know the etiquet on site re lifting the cover. Certainly the CCC site we we're on last week didn't appear to have an accesable manhole anyway therefore I didn't ask the question.

Si.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

It goes without saying that you should ask the Owner/Warden first. 

You then need to stand close to the exposed manhole as it's amazing how many children find the smell of sewage intriguing. 

Pity if any of the little darlings fell in - except the one who keeps bouncing a football on the tarmac road outside our pitch when the bloody playground is 50yrds away  

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Simon 

I broadly agree with Paul.. 

The macerator is great but not a panacea for all situations.. 

Even if a site does have a MH dump point it's not always accessible.. CC sites have dump points and the ones I've visited were accessible with an RV 

However, moving the RV every few days isn't my idea of fun, if I can't reach with the macerator I have a Tote N Store waste hog which holds 25 gal. 
As Paul suggests, most sites have man holes or rodding points which (with permission of course ) can be utilised .. 

On our present site near Oban I found a rodding point right behind the RV.. easy peasy.. 

Have fun and like a Boy Scout, Be Prepared for all situations. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi not all manholes are for sewage, some may be storm drains, an occasional dump down them should be ok, but not every week. If you don't know the difference you shouldn't be doing it. 

At york showground last year a whole load of RV's did this in front of us, just another reason for site owners not to like us. 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi not all manholes are for sewage, some may be storm drains, an occasional dump down them should be ok, but not every week. If you don't know the difference you shouldn't be doing it.


Good point Olley.. 
if unsure don't and it's best to get permission .. in saying that, when you lift a sewage cover there is little doubt .. ewwwww :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got the macerator and all the pipes but what a *** getting it all out, I find it easy to use a big bucket and used daily 1 bucket black 1 bucket grey down the nearest loo keeps it all under control and only takes 5 minutes.
Loddy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

loddy said:


> I've got the macerator and all the pipes but what a *** getting it all out, I find it easy to use a big bucket and used daily 1 bucket black 1 bucket grey down the nearest loo keeps it all under control and only takes 5 minutes.
> Loddy


Hmm.. one bucket.. not with my mob, I've done the bucket 'n chuckit .. it's not very pleasant and won't win you many friends at the disposal point.

I find once the macerator is set up it's a breeze to use ..

Advice from the RV manual:

Black tank shouldn't be emptied until at least half to three quarter full.. two reasons, the waste can dry out and set like concrete .. in severe cases a new tank may be required and if the tank is emptied too frequently the bacteria doesn't get time to work resulting in a really smelly tank.. :?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Staying on Topic

Poo

A little girl walks in to the lounge one Sunday morning where her Daddy is reading the paper.
"Where does poo come from?" she asks.
Father feeling a little perturbed that his 5 year old daughter is already asking difficult questions thinks for a moment and says:
"Well you know we just ate breakfast?"
"Yes," answers the girl.
"Well the food goes into our tummies and our bodies take out all the good stuff, and then whatever is left over comes out of our bottoms when we go to the toilet, and that is poo."
The little girl looks perplexed, and stares at him in stunned silence for a few seconds and asks:
"And Tigger?"


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Jimjam.............................


Groan...................


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

